# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Air rifles that are suitable for possums and rabbits?

## Angus_A

Seeing as it now looks like my license may be years off, i'm looking into ways i can keep doing what i love doing without having to work around my mates schedule. Any recommendations on air rifles that could comfortably take a possum within maybe 50 yards tops?

----------


## gonetropo

minimum 1000 fps in .177.

----------


## csmiffy

I wouldn't be shooting at possums at 50 with most of your air rifles that you could get without a license. Tough buggers.
If you are after possums Id say 22 cal. Bit more bullet weight for the head shots. Otherwise 177.
I know that you can take out possums with grunty 177s, but like I said 22 for that.
As @gonetropo said minimum 1000fps from a 177- usually the same model slug guns drop back to the 800s for a 22.
Oh and once you start getting powerful, they can get real finicky over what ammo shoots well. 
And if they are anything like mine the triggers are shite. I did a roller mod to mine-made a big difference. I also tried it without the little spring but put it back in. I might take it back out though.

----------


## Mooseman

I have a Crossman 1000 177 cal and have taken rabbits, possums, a few wallabies, magpies, etc. Some rabbits out to 50 odd yards but  I think possums maybe a bit harder at that range, they can be pretty tough especially if you don't get a good head shot in first shot. I would limit the range to about 25 -30 yards especially on the tougher critters.
 My rifle only cost $200 new ( few years back now) and put a Gamo 4x scope (air rifle scope) on it and it has been an accurate and reliable  gun.

----------


## possum_shooter

I prefer .22 cal for possums, has more energy and smack down power.  Check out the Cometa Fennix and Fusion both good powerful air rifles with not a bad trigger.  Forget the fps, this is a manufacturing claim which is usually achieved by using light weight pellets.  The figures you want to look at is ft lbs, just harder to find any info than fps.
Also I would stay away from all things Gamo IMHO

----------


## Cordite

> I prefer .22 cal for possums, has more energy and smack down power.  Check out the Cometa Fennix and Fusion both good powerful air rifles with not a bad trigger.  *Forget the fps, this is a manufacturing claim which is usually achieved by using light weight pellets.  The figures you want to look at is ft lbs, just harder to find any info than fps.*
> Also I would stay away from all things Gamo IMHO


Yes.

----------


## Mooseman

> I prefer .22 cal for possums, has more energy and smack down power.  Check out the Cometa Fennix and Fusion both good powerful air rifles with not a bad trigger.  Forget the fps, this is a manufacturing claim which is usually achieved by using light weight pellets.  The figures you want to look at is ft lbs, just harder to find any info than fps.
> Also I would stay away from all things Gamo IMHO


My Gamo scope is fine must have got a good one.

----------


## Angus_A

I was leaning towards 22 cal so good to know i was looking in the right direction. I figured 50 would be pretty optimistic.

----------


## kukuwai

Heres mine Angus. Its a stoeger air rifle in 
.22 




Seriously dude it has accounted for HEAPS of possums - day & night.  A well placed shot (head) they are dead before they hit the ground.

Haven't used it much for rabbits so not sure about max range. 

As you know...often a shot at a possum is from close to the bottom of a tree so distance not more than say 30m, at this range a quality .22 air rifle is deadly on possums.

Good thing about the Stoeger's is the scope that comes with them is actually surprisingly good.

Get one you won't regret it. 

I'm keeping mine for good, great for the young fella now and excellant for something in a cage trap  

Good luck & post sum pictures !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

> Heres mine Angus. Its a stoeger air rifle in 
> .22 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude it has accounted for HEAPS of possums - day & night.  A well placed shot (head) they are dead before they hit the ground.
> 
> Haven't used it much for rabbits so not sure about max range. 
> ...


Got the same one-never shot anything other than targets though.

----------


## Angus_A

Seen quite a few stoegers on trademe for reasonable prices so maybe that'll be the way to go

----------


## dannyb

> Heres mine Angus. Its a stoeger air rifle in 
> .22 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude it has accounted for HEAPS of possums - day & night.  A well placed shot (head) they are dead before they hit the ground.
> 
> Haven't used it much for rabbits so not sure about max range. 
> ...


Yup I too can atest to the quality of the Stoeger I am using one to clean up starlings at my place and its an accurate little shooter alright, not bad trigger and not fussy on ammo my only critisism is that it's a heavy bastard for what it is but maybe I'm just spoilt being used to carrying lighter rifles  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

interesting fact......a lombardy poplar argueably one of the tallest trees around is no more than 30 mtrs tall...most willows less than 10....... even a big blue gum is less than 30 high so any possum in a tree is within range for a shotgun and so is still in that 30 mtr range for air rifle.... pointed pellets in .177 arent as good as flat or rounded points for small stuff but for possums should help with penertration.

----------


## Cigar

I ran some of the 177 Daisy pointed hunting pellets over the chronograph - they were going a lot slower than the standard pellets (only about two-thirds the speed from memory). My guess is they weren't sealing as well so air was getting past them.
This was over 20 years ago, so a fair chance designs have changed since then, but it's still worthwhile to try different pellets.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I ran some of the 177 Daisy pointed hunting pellets over the chronograph - they were going a lot slower than the standard pellets (only about two-thirds the speed from memory). My guess is they weren't sealing as well so air was getting past them.
> This was over 20 years ago, so a fair chance designs have changed since then, but it's still worthwhile to try different pellets.


Probably heavyer with the point. You can get pellets in all sorts of weights just like bullets.

----------


## csmiffy

> Seen quite a few stoegers on trademe for reasonable prices so maybe that'll be the way to go


let me know if you get any model that uses the roller mod in the trigger. Heaps of them use the same trigger, stoeger, gamo etc. I have a couple of rollers I made up extra. Ill post it to you-just follow the destructions on youtube to fit-piss easy. Trigger way better.

----------


## Angus_A

> let me know if you get any model that uses the roller mod in the trigger. Heaps of them use the same trigger, stoeger, gamo etc. I have a couple of rollers I made up extra. Ill post it to you-just follow the destructions on youtube to fit-piss easy. Trigger way better.


thanks dude! i'll let you all know what i end up with, probably won't happen until after my trip as that's gonna be a bit spendy.

----------


## Max Headroom

Glad to see you bouncing back, Angus.

----------


## Angus_A

> Glad to see you bouncing back, Angus.


It's not the end of the world unless i let it be i suppose, and if i do that then they were right. Still ways i can enjoy my hobby while i work on license round 2.

----------


## Sideshow

Have you looked into the bottle charged air rifles @Angus_A also I'd do a bit of reading on air rilfe scopes as I did read that the spring powered ones are very hard on scopes. Some even compare the abuse to that of a centre fire rifle. Due to the spring bounce.

----------


## northdude

i use to use a hw77 weirach beautiful rifle one of the best triggers around but a heavy tank of a thing accurate as shot heaps of animals with it

----------


## Angus_A

> Have you looked into the bottle charged air rifles @Angus_A also I'd do a bit of reading on air rilfe scopes as I did read that the spring powered ones are very hard on scopes. Some even compare the abuse to that of a centre fire rifle. Due to the spring bounce.


Pretty certain pre charged air rifles require a firearms license annoyingly.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Pretty certain pre charged air rifles require a firearms license annoyingly.


Over a certain ft/lb limit though..? I could be wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> Over a certain ft/lb limit though..? I could be wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It appears to be a blanket condition on all pre charged air rifles

----------


## timattalon

> It appears to be a blanket condition on all pre charged air rifles


Yup. With the exception of CO2 which comes under air soft, however, CO2 wont have the power you are after so it will be a springer. Baikal do a 1000fps which means in Baikal speak they do AT LEAST 100fps. We are out of them at the moment and I am yet to see a 2nd hand one pop up. We will be getting them again but no idea when. 

As for possums and pellets, cif you want penetration for the tough ones try "rocket" pellets (Gamo I think). Lead pellets with a steel bearing in the nose that will penetrate very well. For rabbits try teh TS10s by Gamo as they are a specially made heavier pellet to carry momentum rather than all out speed with little power.

----------


## possum_shooter

If your in Auckland, check out Youngs Air rifles.  Also H & N pellets are very good pellet that seem to shoot well out of a lot of air rifles.  PcP air rifles do require a FAL but I think there is a loop hole in the law that doesn't cover pcp pistols.

----------


## northdude

Ron's a no bullshit guy to talk to got some nice stuff in there

----------


## Mintie

Ive been into airguns in a big way now for a long time, most of my hunting is done by air. I collect and fix/repair/modify airguns as a hobby and have had hundreds of them over my bench. Some simple advice from me on buying a good airgun.

1- Stay away from the Gamo rifles, They are of poor build quality and are way over priced. Also give their pellets a miss, they are quite poorly formed and very inconsistent.

2- Ron is a good bastard, go see him.

3- JSB, H&N and some Crosman Premier pellets are good, the standard dome head is usually the most accurate but sometimes the polymer tipped predators group well enough at possums distance and they get messy on impact.

4- Buy .22 for possums, throat shots are usually the way to go

5- Stay away from anything over 1000fps, Pellets are not designed like bullets and they do not perform well over the SOS (actually its more about them de-stabilizing when they come back through the SOS which is normally only about 25 m down range). To help you out here almost all manufactures are telling bullshit when they claim 1600fps (like Gamo) anyway. Point 4 helps you here as you wont get a spring/ram rifle over about 950fps in .22

6- Spring vs Gas ram are different but they both do the job well if you get a good one, Springers don't like being cocked for too long (hour plus on a regular basis can "set" the spring shorter) but gas rams are ok cocked for longer periods - To be clear I don't cock any of mine until i'm ready to shoot anyway but some people like to trust the safety and be ready to fire instantly. Gas rams are slightly snappier and smoother recoil but a polished springer can be very smooth too.

7- Check out the Cometa Fenix 400 or Fusion rifles. These are very good quality rifles at very good prices, great lookers, great adjustable 2 stage trigger, plenty of power, great build quality. They are almost the quality of the expensive German stuff but at Gamo prices. Ive shots hundreds of possums, rabbits, turkeys etc with a Fenix 400.

8- Make sure you get a springer rated scope and a one piece mount (done up real tight and using recoil stop screws). Most scopes that come with airguns are rubbish and don't last long, Get something from Hawke, Leapers or some of the Nikko range are springer rated. make sure it has parallax adjustment and it can go down to close range. The recoil is both forwards and backwards and a lot of scopes/mounts cant handle that.

9- Co2 rifles dont need a licence and can be quite fun, I have had them up around 16fpe which is enough for possums but you will get more power from a grunty springer. The fun thing about the bolt action Co2 rifles is that you can modify and silence them etc and end up with something that feels like a rimfire to shoot.

10- PCP is great fun but expensive to set up the filling gear and any PCP rifle needs a FAL, PCP pistols don't need a licence and can still pack some serious power (Ive shot 50 cal PCP pistols that are running 300ish FPE) and they are the only legal way to hunt with pistols in NZ! I have seen pics of a Red Deer taken in NZ with a PCP pistol.

11- Strip, clean and polish the rifle that you get. Manufacturing processes generally don't leave good finishes inside and with all the heavy moving metal you can get a fairly harsh shooting cycle. Spring ends, mating surfaces, spring guides, cocking lever channels, trigger sears etc should all get a good polish to get it to run at its best. On reassembly there are specific lubes that should be used in different areas, there shouldn't be anything combustible inside the compression tube otherwise you will get dieseling which will wreck seals.

12- Don't dry fire it, or buy it from a salesperson that suggests you do. The piston needs the back pressure from a pellet in the barrel to slow it down, if fired without a pellet in the barrel the piston just slams against the end of the compression tube which will bugger it.

13- Most importantly make sure you get something that fits you. Handle it, Fondle it, Shoot it if you can before buying. Some of the airguns on the market are youth sized and some are giant sized, no point buying a Hatsan 130 if you are only 5ft.

----------


## Angus_A

Wow! Thank you so much for taking the time to write all of that out its all super helpful! I'll go see Ron after my trip when I have some money to spend and get set up with something, actually kind of excited to get into this. Only experience with air rifles was a gamo rocket I had when I was a kid. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> Ive been into airguns in a big way now for a long time, most of my hunting is done by air. I collect and fix/repair/modify airguns as a hobby and have had hundreds of them over my bench. Some simple advice from me on buying a good airgun.
> 
> 1- Stay away from the Gamo rifles, They are of poor build quality and are way over priced. Also give their pellets a miss, they are quite poorly formed and very inconsistent.
> 
> 2- Ron is a good bastard, go see him.
> 
> 3- JSB, H&N and some Crosman Premier pellets are good, the standard dome head is usually the most accurate but sometimes the polymer tipped predators group well enough at possums distance and they get messy on impact.
> 
> 4- Buy .22 for possums, throat shots are usually the way to go
> ...


Are you in Auckland? Would you be up for coming with me to the shop and helping me get kitted out at some point? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mintie

> Are you in Auckland? Would you be up for coming with me to the shop and helping me get kitted out at some point? 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Nah I am Hawkes Bay based but Ron wont steer you wrong and has the best selection in the country. Feel free to message me with what you liked to ask advice after a visit.

----------


## northdude

A lot of us started out hunting with air rifles thats where you learn about shot placement  i dont know if its still going but nzairgunners is a forum to check out

----------


## csmiffy

good info on the pellets too. 
Oh and BTW got a big shock when I was buying pellets for the air rifle when I got it. Its the 22 jobbie and its way dearer a shot than the 177.
Not as dear as a rimfire but for what they are it seems a bit rude.

----------


## gonetropo

bugger you didnt get a license and i'm not going to pry into why
there are some decent airguns out there for sure but the most impressive non-firearm i ever owned was a buckmaster 70lb compound bow. even with a sharp targer head it went thru a holden kingswood (farm wreck)

----------


## Max Headroom

> bugger you didnt get a license and i'm not going to pry into why
> there are some decent airguns out there for sure but the most impressive non-firearm i ever owned was a buckmaster 70lb compound bow. even with a sharp targer head it went thru a holden kingswood (farm wreck)


I always knew a Holden Kingswood would be handy for somebody someday.

----------


## Angus_A

I'm looking at the Benjamin trail np 22, my mate can get good prices on them and they seem to tick the right boxes. Obviously have to handle it in person though before I make a proper decision. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

> It appears to be a blanket condition on all pre charged air rifles


Oh. Lesson for the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mintie

> I'm looking at the Benjamin trail np 22, my mate can get good prices on them and they seem to tick the right boxes. Obviously have to handle it in person though before I make a proper decision. 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Have heard of issues with the scope rail falling off those, seems they were just glued on. If you do buy it make sure you can get the warranty service to back it up.

----------


## Angus_A

> Have heard of issues with the scope rail falling off those, seems they were just glued on. If you do buy it make sure you can get the warranty service to back it up.


I'll definitely keep an eye on that if I do end up with one 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## ZQLewis

I have used a 22 cal multi pump for a couple of rabbits and  a number of possums.
If you have time spend some time at

https://www.pyramydair.com/blog/

This guy has reviewed most air rifles and give good practical advice.

----------


## possum_shooter

> Ive been into airguns in a big way now for a long time, most of my hunting is done by air. I collect and fix/repair/modify airguns as a hobby and have had hundreds of them over my bench. Some simple advice from me on buying a good airgun.
> 
> 1- Stay away from the Gamo rifles, They are of poor build quality and are way over priced. Also give their pellets a miss, they are quite poorly formed and very inconsistent.
> 
> 2- Ron is a good bastard, go see him.
> 
> 3- JSB, H&N and some Crosman Premier pellets are good, the standard dome head is usually the most accurate but sometimes the polymer tipped predators group well enough at possums distance and they get messy on impact.
> 
> 4- Buy .22 for possums, throat shots are usually the way to go
> ...


Backed up every thing I said and some  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tanqueray

My old man is into his air rifles. Has a Weirauch HW80 in .22 and a Webley Patriot in .25. Both have heaps of smack down. The Weirauch is a pretty rifle, and is accurate and reliable, although is heavy. The Webley is nice too although the older ones before production moved to Turkey are the ones to get.
He uses Hawke air rifle scopes and likes them, they hold zero even on the big .25.

----------


## gadgetman

> I have a Crossman 1000 177 cal and have taken rabbits, possums, a few wallabies, magpies, etc. Some rabbits out to 50 odd yards but  I think possums maybe a bit harder at that range, they can be pretty tough especially if you don't get a good head shot in first shot. I would limit the range to about 25 -30 yards especially on the tougher critters.
>  My rifle only cost $200 new ( few years back now) and put a Gamo 4x scope (air rifle scope) on it and it has been an accurate and reliable  gun.


I have one too. They are a Chinese made copy of the Gamo. Mine has had many 1000's of pellets through it and is now sporting an American spring after the original eventually broke. It has accounted for a few rabbits, possums and a cat.

The multi pumps are pretty good too. I have one that I bought from Youngs and it is really nice to use and plenty accurate. Would be my favourite at the moment.

----------


## Simon

When I was young my brother and I had a sharp innova air rifle.
It was pump up in .177 with a tiny little bolt action.
10-12 pumps resulted in around 1000fps.
We shot dozens of rabbits, hares and magpies with that rifle all with open sights.
A good number of possums also fell to it with head shots while clearing trap lines or ones that had been bailed by our foxy.
They are tough buggers.
Being pump up it focused our accuracy as pumping it back up was challenging while chasing a wounded rabbit across the paddock.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Josan

Mintie posted some expert information. I'm an airrifle shooter and have the following extra info.
It's all about shot placement with airrifles. If you are talking rabbit and possum and regular power springers (12-20 fpe) a head shot is the only way to go for a humane kill. Place your pellet between the eye and the base of the ear and your good. 4 fpe at the target on a rabbit will do the business, a possum would likely need a bit more, but i think 8-10 fpe at the target would be enough. 177 or 22, both are OK as long as you hit the right spot. An advantage of 177 version of the same gun is, it usually is flatter shooting because of the higher pellet speed. Flatter shooting means range estimation and correction is less critical and you are more likely to hit the brain.
A scoped airrifle shooting a 240 m/s and zeroed at 28m will keep all your shots within 2cm from between 13-31m, so you can aim center cross hairs and hit the kill zone. Be aware of wind though. At 30m your pellet cab drift by several centimeters.
Also, do some research into the *artillery hold*. The reproducible, light holding of a springer is key to accurately shooting one.

----------


## Mintie

Hey something else I just thought of that you might need to be aware of - I don't know the circumstances of your FAL being a few years off but if you have been denied or had it revoked then you may also be banned from owning or using airguns as well, sometimes the Arms officers are not particularly clear about that so definitely worth checking out!

----------


## Cordite

> Ive been into airguns in a big way now for a long time, most of my hunting is done by air. I collect and fix/repair/modify airguns as a hobby and have had hundreds of them over my bench. Some simple advice from me on buying a good airgun.
> 
> 1- Stay away from the Gamo rifles, They are of poor build quality and are way over priced. Also give their pellets a miss, they are quite poorly formed and very inconsistent.
> 
> 2- Ron is a good bastard, go see him.
> 
> 3- JSB, H&N and some Crosman Premier pellets are good, the standard dome head is usually the most accurate but sometimes the polymer tipped predators group well enough at possums distance and they get messy on impact.
> 
> 4- Buy .22 for possums, throat shots are usually the way to go
> ...


What a helpful post!  Nice one.

----------


## Cordite

> Hey something else I just thought of that you might need to be aware of - I don't know the circumstances of your FAL being a few years off but if you have been denied or had it revoked then you may also be banned from owning or using airguns as well, sometimes the Arms officers are not particularly clear about that so definitely worth checking out!


Is that true in general, or is it for criminals who have a special kind of court order made against them?  Anyone know?

----------


## Cigar

I read somewhere that if you surrender your FAL it is no drama, but if it is revoked you are not allowed to use firearms even under the supervision of someone with a FAL. I don't know if it has effect on airgun use.

----------


## Cordite

Thanks @Cigar

Arms Act 1983 No 44 (as at 01 October 2018), Public Act 27 Revocation and surrender of firearms licence â New Zealand Legislation

27 Revocation and surrender of firearms licence
(1)
Where, in the opinion of a commissioned officer of Police,—
(a)
any person who has been issued with a firearms licence is not a fit and proper person to be in possession of a firearm or airgun; or
(b)
access to any firearm or airgun in the possession of the person to whom a firearms licence has been issued is reasonably likely to be obtained by any person—
(i)
whose application for a firearms licence or for a permit under section 7 of the Arms Act 1958, or for a certificate of registration under section 9 of the Arms Act 1958 has been refused on the ground that he is not a fit and proper person to be in possession of a firearm or airgun; or
(ii)
whose certificate of registration as the owner of a firearm has been refused under section 10 of the Arms Act 1958 on the ground that he is not a fit and proper person to be in possession of a firearm; or
(iii)
whose firearms licence has been revoked on the ground that he is not a fit and proper person to be in possession of a firearm or airgun; or
(iv)
who, in the opinion of a commissioned officer of Police, is not a fit and proper person to be in possession of a firearm or airgun—
the commissioned officer of Police may, by notice in writing under his hand, revoke the firearms licence, and the person to whom that firearms licence has been issued shall upon demand surrender the licence to a member of the Police.

(2)
Any person may at any time surrender a firearms licence held by him.
(3)
Where a licence is revoked under subsection (1) or surrendered under subsection (2), the person to whom the licence has been issued shall cease to be licensed to possess firearms, airguns, pistols, or restricted weapons by virtue of that licence or any endorsement on it.
Compare: 1958 No 21 s 10(2); 1976 No 151 s 6

As I read it it applies to REVOCATION of a FAL, and it applies to a LICENSE to use firearms/airguns (not a refusal of license, but result is the same - no license held - it does not ear mark you for special troubles beyond the hassle of not having a FAL).

Specifically, it does not forbid the person who had a revocation of FAL from using airgun types which do not require a license.  E.g. non-PCP air rifles, PCP air pistols, pump/springer rifles/pistols.

Maybe I'm looking at the wrong piece of legislation. ? @systolic ?

----------


## systolic

> Thanks @Cigar
> 
> Arms Act 1983 No 44 (as at 01 October 2018), Public Act 27 Revocation and surrender of firearms licence â€“ New Zealand Legislation
> 
> 27 Revocation and surrender of firearms licence
> (1)
> Where, in the opinion of a commissioned officer of Police,—
> (a)
> any person who has been issued with a firearms licence is not a fit and proper person to be in possession of a firearm or airgun; or
> ...


Right legislation, wrong section. If your licence is revoked, you can't legally possess an airgun, even if a firearms licence is not normally needed to own one.

Arms Act 1983

Section 49A Unlawful possession of firearm or airgun after revocation of firearms licence

Every person commits an offence and is liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 1 year or to a fine not exceeding $4,000 or to both who, being *a person whose firearms licence has been revoked, is in possession of a firearm or airgun* at a time when that person is not the holder of a firearms licence, and is not a person authorised, expressly or by implication, by or pursuant to this Act, to be in possession of that firearm or airgun.

----------


## Cordite

> Right legislation, wrong section. If your licence is revoked, you can't legally possess an airgun, even if a firearms licence is not normally needed to own one.
> 
> Arms Act 1983
> 
> Section 49A Unlawful possession of firearm or airgun after revocation of firearms licence
> 
> Every person commits an offence and is liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 1 year or to a fine not exceeding $4,000 or to both who, being *a person whose firearms licence has been revoked, is in possession of a firearm or airgun* at a time when that person is not the holder of a firearms licence, and is not a person authorised, expressly or by implication, by or pursuant to this Act, to be in possession of that firearm or airgun.


So... if you have had no license REVOKED, but AO for some reason has declined to issue you one in the first place, then that restriction on having airguns does not apply to you.  OK.

----------


## Angus_A

I was denied on my application due to a history of depression i couldn't sufficiently prove was not a problem (my fault, should have gone in with doctors notes, oh well) 
I don't think it would be an issue seeing as nothing was revoked or anything.

----------


## Cordite

You could reapply and wear a skirt at the interview.  
"I was depressed cos I was in the closet, no probs since I came out.". 
The LGBTQ card trumps anything...

But joking aside, I had to get a letter from my GP to the AO as I'd gone theough a stressful time and had had Prozac.  I asked my GP to write what he thought to the AO directly, and that he could speak freely with the AO.  I think that was as important as what my GP actually said to the AO.

----------


## Cordite

You could reapply and wear a pink tutu at the interview.  
"I was depressed cos I was in the closet, no probs since I came out.". 
The LGBTQ card trumps anything...

But joking aside, I had to get a letter from my GP to the AO as I'd gone theough a stressful time and had had Prozac.  I asked my GP to write what he thought to the AO directly, and that he could speak freely with the AO.  I think that was as important as what my GP actually said to the AO.

----------


## Josan

Brocock Compatto .22 with JSB Jumbo 1,03gram shoots through 25mm pine at 24 fpe (32J). Plenty for possum skull.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

